

Psykopaint an online photopainting app - MathieuGosselin
http://www.psykopaint.com

======
splatcollision
"Convert your photos into amazing paintings! Psykopaint is an online
photopainting application which uses the color of an image to paint. Very easy
and quick to use but very elaborate at the same time.

Unfortunately It lools like your version of flash player is too old to see
this website. Flash player 10 is needed

You need to download the latest version of flash here : Flash player 10"

Too bad, interested in online design/paint tools

~~~
hmottestad
Works in Firefox, but not in Safari. Even after installing the newest Flash. I
reckon this is why we're heading away from flash and towards something more
standardized and open :)

~~~
MathieuGosselin
that's rather odd. Which version of safari are you using? And flash player
10.1 or 10.2 ? But It could also be because you have javascript disabled. one
of those. Please let me know. So it can be fixed!

------
Groxx
That slicer "brush" might just be the most interesting tool I've seen. Really
interesting effects.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Ditto. I also thought it was a nice touch that scrolling out far enough
flipped the image vertically.

For some reason, the tutorial pane wouldn't close on Safari.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
interesting. Can you let me know which version of flash and safari are you
using so i can have a look? For some odd reason only safari makes problems. It
was such an headache to already get the facebook integration because of their
weird javascript handling policies... ;-)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Safari 5.0.3 (6533.19.4) Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102

I'm having difficulty reproducing the issue, though. The videos weren't
loading either, so it's possible that clicking the close-box while buffering
the tutorial video created a race condition or something. I hope that helps.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
ok i am having the same config as you without any issues. That's rather odd. I
will investigate Thanks a lot for your help!

------
estacado
I'm trying to save the image to my computer. It says it saved my image, but at
the same time it says I need to login to Facebook to save it. I've already
logged in. But the same thing happens. Where on my computer does it save my
image.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Hi estacado. Sorry to hear that :-( Normally You need to be logged in before
you can save your image. Once you are and click the save button and choose a
path it is saved instantly to your computer. There is no download as
everything is client side! Let me know if you have further issues! Thanks

